# GRCA Nationals in OK



## tippitay (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never attended a GRCA event. The GRCA Nationals are close to me this year and I wondered if someone could share info with me. Is this an event that I could just go to and observe? Or is it too serious for that and mainly just for those competing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Most definitely you can go and observe. And you may want to do that over a couple of days as there is so much to see and going on, not to mention the shopping that will be available. 

Here is a link to the schedule as it stands at this time.
http://www.cogrc.org/national/Schedule-Events.htm


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Even if you are not competing, it is fun to observe and of course, SHOP! There are usually a lot of vendors with golden-specific wares at a National. Kathy Hagerman is a wonderful artist, and she has always been at any National I have attended. There is jewelry, purses sometimes, and the list just goes on an on.

I haven't been since Kansas City and was disappointed there because the Fish's didn't have their stand up. They used to literally have several tents worth of merchandise and I would save up money for a whole year just to spend with them


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Even if you are not competing, it is fun to observe and of course, SHOP! There are usually a lot of vendors with golden-specific wares at a National. Kathy Hagerman is a wonderful artist, and she has always been at any National I have attended. There is jewelry, purses sometimes, and the list just goes on an on.
> 
> I haven't been since Kansas City and was disappointed there because the Fish's didn't have their stand up. They used to literally have several tents worth of merchandise and I would save up money for a whole year just to spend with them


I bought a beautiful Kathy Hagerman at last years National! Along with plenty of other GR items.

I recommend if you are going as an observer, order the program. I waited, and they were out. I had no idea who the dogs were out in the rings.


----------



## tippitay (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks to all for the information. I will definitely order a program. Great tip! I guess I had better start saving for some power shopping.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Even though I have competed at the National, my best time is watching others. To sit and watch Best of Breed is amazing. I find it so exciting to sit and watch all of those magnificant Goldens. Watching obedience and field - also very exciting and fun. What a time to share in our wonderful breed and watch so many all together in one place! Plus have a chance to see people from all areas of the country and visit with them instead of emailing!

Shopping - oh my! Kathy Haggerman - I can't help but come home with things from her. Looking at two lovely framed prints from last year's National - just gorgeous. Saving up now! 

Counting down until the National!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Top Twenty Gala: Nationals. . .
http://www.grfgala.org/2009Qualifiers.html


CH Allibecks For Pete's Sake
CH Avalor's Inxs
CH Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink
CH Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
CH Carrera Strike The Gold
CH Confetti Spin Cycle
CH Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride
CH Easthill Broxden Pop Star
CH Golden Trip Snow Dream
CH Halogold's Take Me On A Journey
CH Happy Hour Highmark Toasty 
CH Koria's Life Of The Party
CH Morningstar Must Be Dreaming
CH Nautilus Ripley's Coyote Ugly
CH Nautilus Purple Passion
CH Numoon's Just Because
CH Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck
CH Rush Hill's River Road Payoff
CH Shor'Line Jetoca High Seas Adventure RN JH
CH Smoketree's Hop's On Pops
CH Sundwn Teddybear She's Perfct Tru&Tru
CH Sweetlea's Follow Me
CH Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me
CH Toasty's Treasure Island 
CH Xcelerate Victorious Secret


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I won't make that trip this year maybe another hopefully they will come closer to MI. I am going to Labrador Nationals this Oct and I am EXCITED. I too hope to do some power shopping. I will be running Belle in agility, and i know we will have fun Q or no Q. I have a "mini" goal of finishing one of her next two titles there. I hear specialty shows have GREAT ribbons. She is on track 2 more jumper legs to go, 3 more standard. We have a trial this weekend so she could complete one there. 

I think it would be fun to be at an one breed show. Golden heaven.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I was going to go out - but the way they spread everything out (really small club trying to put it on this year) over so many days...breed conflicting with agility, etc - I just couldn't put that much time into driving (from VT) and then spend time waiting around out there. To put it in perspective, the entire club is the size of the grounds crew for the 2008 national in Rhode Island....
Erica


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd love to go someday. Maybe when Ljilly has a dog in Top 20 contention.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> I'd love to go someday. Maybe when Ljilly has a dog in Top 20 contention.


2010 is in Colorado and 2011 is in Atlanta...I'll probably drive down to hotlanta....20 hours of driving seems better than 30.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't wait to go. This year will be the first one I've gone to. Next year it will be in Colorado!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> I was going to go out - but the way they spread everything out (really small club trying to put it on this year) over so many days...breed conflicting with agility, etc - I just couldn't put that much time into driving (from VT) and then spend time waiting around out there. To put it in perspective, the entire club is the size of the grounds crew for the 2008 national in Rhode Island....
> Erica


 
I think the host club, Central Oklahoma GRC, did an outstanding job with the scheduling. Every year there have been/will be conflicts between different events and the last few National Specialties have been spread out over 10 days. What the host tried to do, and it appears they have accomplished, is that at least when there are events conflicting they are being held at the same venue location. So if someone wishes to enter breed and agility etc. they can do so, as they are being held in the same place. And although the conformation rings will not be flexible if there is a direct conflict, 95% of the time the agility rings are more than willing to accomodate competitiors. 
My hat is off to Central Oklahoma GRC for taking on this enormaous task and doing everything humanly possible to make everyone happy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Next year is in Colorado? Ah, that is closer than what I could imagine! What part of Colorado? Denver??


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree - Hats off to the Central Ok GRC!!! Stepping up to the plate and taking on this huge wonderful event! Way to go! They can't make everyone happy - but aren't we all so glad they are doing this National!!!

Thank you Central OK GRC!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to go to Denver next year!!! Hopefully we can have a GRF meet up!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> I want to go to Denver next year!!! Hopefully we can have a GRF meet up!


The mile high city might never be the same after GRF's Thelma & Louise hit town. ROFL


----------



## lovesgoldens (Apr 18, 2009)

*I have an extra motel room for Nationals*

Hi,

I have an extra motel room in my name if anyone is needing one for Nationals in Enid. If I don't hear from anyone prior to Monday, I'm going to phone the motel and cancel the reservation but I wanted to give it to someone here needing a room if I could. The rate is $70 per night with a $7 dog charge per night The reservation is for the 25th and 26th of October. If interested, please email me at [email protected]

Kenda


----------



## lovesgoldens (Apr 18, 2009)

*Extra room for Nationals*

DCPakaMOM, 

I received your private message about the room but I don't think you've received mine. Since I am a new member, I cannot send private messages yet. If your friend is still interested in the room, please email me at [email protected]. I have held onto it since you were the first to have responded.

Thank you!

Kenda


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I could fly to Nationals so badly, and I hope someone from GRF will update us daily on the news as it happens! It was so much fun when PG kept us in the loop for Westminster last year.

http://www.cogrc.org/national/2009-Forms/2009judgingprog-final.pdf

Finn, Tally, and Tango all have brothers, fathers, sisters and cousins in various venues so it's fun to cheer them on from armchair status. GabeJR, Tally's brother, is being presented by Pam Desrosiers and Noah is going with Steve Brenson. Grampa Casanova and Violet are both in the top 20 gala, and then the hunt tests/field trials are high stakes for the boys' last legs and first Q's. . . I am so sad to miss all this. 

My goal is that, by the next time the Nationals makes it to the northeast, I'll have a show puppy of my own to enter and that Tally will be working on his UD. Who knows if I can make this goal, but it is fun setting it.


----------

